# Ad 22 ?



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey y'all, 
What year(s) were the Master Extra Lights painted in the AD 22 scheme?

Thanks much, J.W.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't say for sure what years they used that particular paint scheme, but the Lampre-Daikin team from 1999-2002 rode Colnago's with the AD22 paint scheme.

https://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colors/masterxlight/mxl-ad22.html


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Vielen Dank, Herr Radfahrer!


----------

